# invisible magnetic door stop



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

In video, 



, there are invisible magnetic door stops for the cabinate. Can anyone tell what kind the hardware he used for this project?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is invisible.

From what I see the magnetic door latches are just what you can find in any hardware store.

George


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with George. However, if you want these for a boat I would not advise that. A boat needs a latch that you need to unlatch. Most are concealed behind a finger hole.
Tom


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't watch the video and this is the only magnetic catch I have in my catalog that is listed as invisible. It just countersinks into the wood flush with the surface and is covered with a fastcap.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A simple magnetic catch *like this* will work.








 







.


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> What is invisible.
> 
> From what I see the magnetic door latches are just what you can find in any hardware store.
> 
> George


It is invisible in the door side


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

I got an idea from watching this video and reading the responses. Since rare earth magnets are very powerful, I would like to make a true invisible magnetic latch. 

I would cut a mortise in the stile from the inside edge that will accept the panel. A magnet would be installed into the mortise, and the opening of the mortise would be covered by the panel once the door is assembled. Next I would like to make a wooden stop that would be installed in the cabinet with another rare earth magnet hidden in the door stop. This would give you the same outcome of what the others have posted, but you wouldn't be able to see the magnets.

Some testing will need to be done to figure out what size magnets will be needed to overcome the wood that it needs to power through. I also don't want it to be too strong so that the door would be too hard to open. Rare earth magnets are pretty cheap and are available in just about any size you can imagine. I think this is very possible and really won't be much more work than other door stop/latch options we have and use.

Mike Darr


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The question in the OP, was...
*"Can anyone tell what kind the hardware he used for this project?"*

From what can be seen in the video IMO, is the question, not what is invisible. If it was invisible, nothing would be seen.:laughing:









 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

zlzhao said:


> It is invisible in the door side


Do you mean from the outside?

Anything would be invisible from the outside.

George


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Do you mean from the outside?
> 
> Anything would be invisible from the outside.
> 
> George


Inside of the door, of course!


----------

